# Extra Money



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

Is it worth the extra money 50.00 to get (Like New) 
over (VG to EX) on a P225/P6. Prob no exact answer
but a few opinions would be nice.

Thanks and Happy New Year!!!!!!:watching:


----------

